# Coping saws



## lawyer1976 (Nov 24, 2009)

I've had about six different coping saws over the past 10 years and all of them have been flimsy pieces of crap.

Anyone have any recommendations as to where I can pick up a quality heavy duty coping saw and blades?

Thanks


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Check out this thread.


----------

